# المنتديات الأدبيه > منتدى الشعر >  دعوة لحضور أمسة وقصيدة النواعس.!

## مشعل الحربي

بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم
زملائي طلاب الجامعات الأردنية
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تقيم الملحقية الثقافية لسفارة دولة الكويت أسبوعا ثقافيا ابتداء من يوم الاثنين 10/11/2008
وتتخلل هذا الأسبوع أنشطة ثقافية
وسيكون في يوم الأثنين 10/11/2008م أمسية شعرية لزميلكم مشعل الحربي :Smile:  مع مجموعة من الشعراء في الساعة السادسة مساء في المركز الثقافي بالسلط
وأسعد بحضوركم ودعمكم

وهذي قصيدة مختارة أهديها لكم مقدما وآمل أن تحوز على إعجابكم

تحياتي للجميع وموعدنا الاثنين بالسلط الساعة السادسة مساء :Icon15: 



النواعس
شعر: مشعل الحربي

ما كنتُ أحسبُ في ((عمّانَ)) غزلانا
عــبـيـرهـا فـــاق أزهـــاراً وريــحــانـا

قد كنـتُ أحـسـبُ أنَّ الــحسـنَ محــبسُــه
أنحــاءَ ((دجـلـةَ)) أو أطرافَ ((لبنانَا))

حــتــى رأيــتُ الـتــي في الحسنِ مملكةٌ
إذا بـــدت كــانــت ((الأردنُّ)) بـسـتانا

أســامــرُ اللـيــلَ والأشـــواقُ تـغـمـرني
حــتــى غــدا الـشــوقُ أشـعــاراً وألحانا

يـا نــاعس الطـرف كم أيقظت من مهجٍ 
حـتـى اصطلـت مـن لهيب الشوق ألوانا

أرسـلت سـهـمـَك يـا حـوراءُ مــن ثـعـلٍ
فــــودَّع الــنــــومُ أجـفــــانـاً وأبــــدانــا 

نــثــرت ســحــرَك فــاســتــهــوته أفئدةٌ
كــيــف ارتــأيــت عظيمَ السحرِ إحسانا

نــهــلتُ مــن نــظــراتٍ مــنــك شـاردةٍ
كــأنــك الــنـيــلُ إذ ألــقــاه عــطـشـانــا

مــا بـيــن إطــراقِ طـرفٍ والشموخِ به
تــرى مـن الــحــسنِ مــا تــرويه أزمانا

ويــل الـجـفـون على الأحداق قد ظفرت
مـا ضــرَّ لـو كـنــتُ للـحـسـناء أجفانا.!

إذا بـدا الطـرفُ غـطــى طـيـفُ مشرقِه
مـشـارقَ الـشـمـسِ كـانـت فـيـه سلـطانا

تـقـابـل الضــدُّ فـيــها وهـو أحـســنــهــا 
فــالــشــمـسُ بــاديـةٌ والبــرقُ قــد بـانـا

غــارت دمــوعُ الأســى فالأنسُ يعشقها
ودَّتْ بــأن الأســــى يــجــريـه هـتــانــا

الشـمـس مـجــلـســها واللـطـف مـلمسها
والعـيــن تـحـرسـتهــا ســـراً وإعــلانــا

الـبــــرق مـبـسـمـهـا واللـيـن بـلـسـمـهـا
والــحــســن راسـمــهــا والـطرف فتانا

هــذا لــعــمــرك والأحــداقُ نــاعــســةٌ
فــكــيــف لو كان هذا الطرفُ يقظانا.؟!

----------


## زهره التوليب

ما كنتُ أحسبُ في ((عمّانَ)) غزلانا
عــبـيـرهـا فـــاق أزهـــاراً وريــحــانـا

رائع اخي :Db465236ff: 
تنتمى ان تتواصل معنا اكثر حتى نعرفك عن قرب...
اتمنى لك التوفيق في الامسيه :Smile:

----------


## M7MD

*اتمنى التوفيق يا أخ مشعل

اذا صار معي مجال رح أكون من الحاضرين أن شاء الله*

----------


## The Gentle Man

والله شعر رائع
يسلموا على الكلام الجميل
نتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## ابن الاردن

رائع كلامك يا اخي شعر روعه 
اكيد بحاول اكزن من الموجودين

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اخي الكريم ، 

تحية طيبة لك ، و لقلمك الرائع هذا 

استعذبت هذه القصيدة كثيرا ، للغتها الموسيقية ، و معانيها العميقة الجميلة 

كل اماني التوفيق لك بالامسية 

و المنتدى الثقافي يرحب بك دوما ، و يدعوك لمنزلٍ به

----------


## عُبادة

شعر جميل جدا


وبالتوفيق في مسيرتك

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اهلا وسهلا بك في المنتدى نورت كلماتك  صفاحتنا

----------


## باريسيا

*ماشاءالله 

اكتير حلوه 

بتوفق ان شاءالله*

----------


## adel maayah

> بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم
> زملائي طلاب الجامعات الأردنية
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تقيم الملحقية الثقافية لسفارة دولة الكويت أسبوعا ثقافيا ابتداء من يوم الاثنين 10/11/2008
> وتتخلل هذا الأسبوع أنشطة ثقافية
> وسيكون في يوم الأثنين 10/11/2008م أمسية شعرية لزميلكم مشعل الحربي مع مجموعة من الشعراء في الساعة السادسة مساء في المركز الثقافي بالسلط
> وأسعد بحضوركم ودعمكم
> 
> وهذي قصيدة مختارة أهديها لكم مقدما وآمل أن تحوز على إعجابكم
> ...


كل الكلمات والمعاني الظاهرة والباطنة في كلماتك دخلت القلب بدون استئذان وعشعشت فيه ولامست شغافه ...... الف تحية لك

----------


## Paradise

شعر جميل 
معانيه رائعة وإحساس أروع
كل الأمنيات بالتوفيق

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كلمات رائعه اخ مشعل 

نور المنتدى بوجودك معنا

----------


## الملاك الحارس

اخي العزيز 
قرأت قصيدتك ,فأثارني ابداعها , وحلقت على اجنحة خيال صورها ,  وتلمست ابياتها فشعرت بدفء ينبعث من بين حروف كلماتها يكفيني انني كنت اقرأ ضوء بنفسج , اقرا سحرا , شعرا,يمتد عبر لغتنا التي توزعت بين اقطار العالم العربي فما اجملها قصيدة توحد الارض والمشاعر فاذا بها غمامة تحلق في سماء اللغة والارض العربية . 
وللصورة في هذه القصيدة نصيب كبير اذ  كأنها تكتب على حاشية الشمس والاحداق تحرسها المشاعر وتكوكبها القلوب وتسنبلها اللواعج فهي مصابيح من نور تضئ مساحة الاحساس وتنتشر كالضوء مزنرة برفيف الاجنحة لتستلقي بأنس على جسد الكلمة .
يطول بي الحديث لكني سأكتفي بأن اقول لك خذ حبرك من الشمس لتظل ساطعا في سماء الشعر 


                       بنت الجنوب الملاك الحارس

----------


## مشعل الحربي

> ما كنتُ أحسبُ في ((عمّانَ)) غزلانا
> عــبـيـرهـا فـــاق أزهـــاراً وريــحــانـا
> 
> رائع اخي
> تنتمى ان تتواصل معنا اكثر حتى نعرفك عن قرب...
> اتمنى لك التوفيق في الامسيه


الاروع مرورك
وانا منكم واليكم

----------


## مشعل الحربي

> *اتمنى التوفيق يا أخ مشعل
> 
> اذا صار معي مجال رح أكون من الحاضرين أن شاء الله*


شكرا لك

----------


## مشعل الحربي

> والله شعر رائع
> يسلموا على الكلام الجميل
> نتمنى لك التوفيق


الاروع حضورك

----------


## مشعل الحربي

> رائع كلامك يا اخي شعر روعه 
> اكيد بحاول اكزن من الموجودين


الاروع حضورك الجميل

----------


## مشعل الحربي

> اخي الكريم ، 
> 
> تحية طيبة لك ، و لقلمك الرائع هذا 
> 
> استعذبت هذه القصيدة كثيرا ، للغتها الموسيقية ، و معانيها العميقة الجميلة 
> 
> كل اماني التوفيق لك بالامسية 
> 
> و المنتدى الثقافي يرحب بك دوما ، و يدعوك لمنزلٍ به


شكرا لك وانا سعيد بوجودي بينكم

----------


## مشعل الحربي

> شعر جميل جدا
> 
> 
> وبالتوفيق في مسيرتك


الاجمل مرورك
شكرا لك

----------


## مشعل الحربي

> اهلا وسهلا بك في المنتدى نورت كلماتك  صفاحتنا


شكرا لك على المرور

----------

